
Developing Time-Oriented Database Applications in SQL (2000) [pdf] - aberatiu
http://www.cs.arizona.edu/people/rts/tdbbook.pdf
======
vardump
I think it'd be great if databases had a "back in time" feature, ability to
view the data in the form how it looked like in the past. Instead you have to
always develop it again and again in the schemas - very often keeping complete
history is desired. Storage is generally no more an issue in 2015, especially
if compression is applied.

Even if you keep full query logs, getting to the state the database was 10th
of February 2014 05:34:23 UTC is rather inconvenient and slow.

You wouldn't need bitemporal schemas either with a feature like this.

Another pet peeve in relational databases is a no-compromise hierarchy (and
graph) storage. You can usually get fast reads or fast inserts, but there
always seems to be a compromise.

~~~
sgolestane
Oracle flashback
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracle_Flashback](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oracle_Flashback))
pretty much does this.

~~~
needusername
I believe you mean Oracle Total Recall
([http://www.orafaq.com/wiki/Oracle_Total_Recall](http://www.orafaq.com/wiki/Oracle_Total_Recall)).

